# K3.5 ksp bug list



## Big Bob (Apr 17, 2009)

Now that the public beta for K3.5 has been released, I thought it might be a good idea if we started a pair of threads on this forum to list any problems that we encounter. Let's use this one for all KSP problems that are discovered. I've also started another thread for posting general problems, so post your non-KSP problems there.

I'll begin this thread with the 3 problems I've discovered so far.

1. String variables and string arrays are not initialized by the compiler as they were in prior versions of the KSP. This, in and of itself would not be too significant but if a script tries to display an uninitialized string, the system will crash.

2. The on ui_update callback does not function at all (at least for all the user interface controls I clicked on).

3. The fade_out() function does not work right when the 3rd parameter is zero. At the end of the fade interval, the sound jumps back up to full volume until a note_off is issued. Prior versions of the KSP continued playing the note silently.

4. The set_control_help() function stops working under certain conditions. Specifically, If you load an instrument saved with two or more scripts (all using the set_control_help function), help text will stop working properly as soon as you load another script (.nkp) or re-compile any one of the existing scripts. Once you load or compile a script, help text only works for the last script loaded and no longer works for the remaining scripts. This problem persists until you resave and then reload the instrument again. Obviously, loading a new script into an unused slot should not stop the help text from working for the remaining scripts.

To be continued ....

Bob

*BTW All my testing is done under Windows XP SP3 running K3.5 Standalone. My computer has an Intel Core Duo, 2.53GHz processor with 4GB of RAM. I have also reported each of the problems I've posted here to NI's Bug Tracker.*


----------



## gsilbers (Apr 17, 2009)

cool. but dont we have to add system and OS and stuff like that for the NI team to know?


1. some patches will load but when playing a note will crash logic the host. 
happens with drums of war and some true strike.


----------



## Big Bob (Apr 18, 2009)

> cool. but dont we have to add system and OS and stuff like that for the NI team to know?



I didn't intend these threads to be the mechanism by which we report problems to NI, just for our general information. I have however reported each problem to NI's Bug Tracker along with the test conditions.

However, I think it may be a good idea if I edit my posts to indicate my equipment and test conditions. Thanks for pointing this out.

Bob


----------



## Big Bob (Apr 25, 2009)

I'm bumping this up because I have added a 4th KSP issue to the initial list. This is an old problem that I reported more than a year ago and NI acknowledged it and assigned it as Bug #35292. But, unfortunately the problem is still present in K3.5 :cry: 

I have again reported it to NI via the new Bug Tracker for K3.5 and I hope they will correct this before releasing the 'official' K3.5.

God Bless,

Bob


----------



## chimuelo (Apr 25, 2009)

Get 'Em BoB............ 8) 
I am watching the BETA forum and must say that it's a blast.
Having you and others pointing out bugs over there is great.
I'm a Giga convert so I'll be reading my manual for a long time.
Thankfully I can use GVI & K2P for my sampled content.
I have high hopes for K3.5....


----------



## Dynamitec (Apr 30, 2009)

Hi everybody! I just want to mention that the fade_out issue is fixed in the latest available public beta.  ui_update by the way is working again and the string initialization issue is gone, too.


----------



## Thonex (Apr 30, 2009)

Dynamitec @ Thu Apr 30 said:


> Hi everybody! I just want to mention that the fade_out issue is fixed in the latest available public beta.  ui_update by the way is working again and the string initialization issue is gone, too.



Thanks Dyn,

I've been following (bumping) the KSP threads on the NI Public Beta thread and was very impressed how fast the programmers are addressing issues.

Cheers,

T


----------



## Dynamitec (Apr 30, 2009)

Yes, I'm quite impressed too. Keeping in mind how many things went wrong in the past and how "closed" NI was to the public, this new way of working together with the customers is really great in my opinion. Now again: if Steinberg would start to move in the same direction I would be very happy 8) :D


----------



## Thonex (Apr 30, 2009)

Dynamitec @ Thu Apr 30 said:


> Now again: if Steinberg would start to move in the same direction I would be very happy 8) :D




They *do* have a public beta program.... the only difference is you pay for it and they don't call it a public beta. :lol: :lol: :lol: :roll:


----------



## Dynamitec (Apr 30, 2009)

There is another difference: if you post a bug, they often like to tell you, that you are just using their software wrong  It's not a bug, it's a feature....


----------



## Thonex (Apr 30, 2009)

Dynamitec @ Thu Apr 30 said:


> There is another difference: if you post a bug, they often like to tell you, that you are just using their software wrong  It's not a bug, it's a feature....



or you get banned from their forum :lol:


----------



## Dynamitec (Apr 30, 2009)

...to conclude this discussion and to get back OT: it's really nice that NI is going in a totally different direction. I'm quite happy that there is a public beta now. It's something which will help Kontakt in further version as well...at least that's what I hope for.


----------



## Big Bob (Apr 30, 2009)

Dynamitec @ Thu Apr 30 said:


> Hi everybody! I just want to mention that the fade_out issue is fixed in the latest available public beta.  ui_update by the way is working again and the string initialization issue is gone, too.



Hi Benjamin,

That's good news :D When you say the latest public beta are you saying there is now something later than K3.5.0.001 and can I download it? Someone else was asking about a K3.5.0.003 on the NI forum, is that it? Maybe I should 'update' my K3.5 before doing any more testing?

God Bless,

Bob


----------



## Dynamitec (Apr 30, 2009)

Hi Bob,

yes, that's the version I'm talking about. But I don't know where you can download it. 
Maybe through Service Center.

Best,
Benjamin


----------



## Stevie (Apr 30, 2009)

Dynamitec @ Thu Apr 30 said:


> Now again: if Steinberg would start to move in the same direction I would be very happy 8) :D



LOL, so true 


Nope, its not on the Service Center.
Have a look here: 
http://www.native-instruments.com/index.php?id=publicbeta (http://www.native-instruments.com/index ... publicbeta)


----------



## fst (Apr 30, 2009)

Big Bob @ Thu Apr 30 said:


> When you say the latest public beta are you saying there is now something later than K3.5.0.001 and can I download it?


It's the same link as in the original post here :-
http://www.native-instruments.com/forum/showthread.php?t=84470


----------



## gmet (May 2, 2009)

[quote:0744f5b6f5="Thonex @ 30th April 2009, 14:15"][quote:0744f5b6f5="Dynamitec @ Thu Apr 30, 2009 7:04 am"]Now again: if Steinberg would start to ò÷˜   Ÿ š÷˜   Ÿ ›÷˜   Ÿ œ÷˜   Ÿ ÷˜   Ÿ ž÷˜   Ÿ Ÿ÷˜   Ÿ  ÷˜   Ÿ ¡÷˜   Ÿ ¢÷˜   Ÿ £÷˜   Ÿ ¤÷˜   Ÿ ¥÷˜   Ÿ ¦÷˜   Ÿ §÷˜   Ÿ ¨÷˜   Ÿ ©÷˜   Ÿ ª÷˜   Ÿ «÷˜   Ÿ ¬÷˜   Ÿ ­÷˜   Ÿ ®÷˜   Ÿ ¯÷˜   Ÿ °÷˜   Ÿ ±÷˜   Ÿ ²÷˜   Ÿ ³÷˜   Ÿ ´÷˜   Ÿ µ÷˜   Ÿ ¶÷˜   Ÿ ·÷˜   Ÿ ¸÷˜   Ÿ ¹÷˜   Ÿ º÷˜   Ÿ »÷˜   Ÿ ¼÷˜   Ÿ ½÷˜   Ÿ ¾÷˜   Ÿ ¿÷˜   Ÿ À÷˜   Ÿ Á÷˜   Ÿ Â÷˜   Ÿ Ã÷˜   Ÿ Ä÷˜   Ÿ Å÷˜   Ÿ Æ÷˜   Ÿ Ç÷˜   Ÿ È÷˜   Ÿ É÷˜   Ÿ Ê÷˜   Ÿ Ë÷˜   Ÿ Ì÷˜   Ÿ Í÷˜   Ÿ Î÷˜   Ÿ Ï÷˜   Ÿ Ð÷˜   Ÿ Ñ÷˜   Ÿ Ò÷˜   Ÿ Ó÷˜   Ÿ Ô÷˜   Ÿ Õ÷˜   Ÿ Ö÷˜   Ÿ ×÷˜   Ÿ Ø÷˜   Ÿ Ù÷˜   Ÿ Ú÷˜   Ÿ Û÷˜   Ÿ Ü÷˜   Ÿ Ý÷˜   Ÿ Þ÷˜   Ÿ ß÷™   Ÿ à÷™   Ÿ á÷™   Ÿ â÷™   Ÿ ã÷™   Ÿ ä÷™   Ÿ å÷™   Ÿ æ÷™   Ÿ ç÷™   Ÿ è÷™   Ÿ é÷™   Ÿ ê÷™   Ÿ ë÷š   Ÿ ì÷š   Ÿ í÷š   Ÿ î÷š   Ÿ ï÷š   Ÿ ð÷š   Ÿ ñ÷š   Ÿ ò÷š   Ÿ ó÷š   Ÿ ô÷š   Ÿ õ÷š   Ÿ ö÷š   Ÿ


----------

